# Just got my new shipment of sticks!



## Brandon F (Nov 15, 2009)

Well i just got my Maduro Madness Sampler from Thompson Cigars.

After the thread i made i was very scared to get them in. But i really lucked out and got some great smokes! Im going to start on it tonight, im thinking about the CAO, but i have 13 options, its a tough choice!

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

Just close your eyes and grab one. If you're like me, I can stand looking at my cigars for a while contemplating what to smoke. Now, if I feel like trying something new, I will just open up my singles/sampler humidor and just grab one. Problem solved.


----------



## Emdee (Jun 16, 2010)

They all look delicious  enjoy!!


----------



## Dave128 (Feb 2, 2009)

You'll love that AB Trilogy. Nice looking bunch of sticks. I'm sure you'll enjoy them all.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

That is one of my biggest problems with the samplers. Too many choices. I can sit there and try to decide on which one to start with for what seems like an eternity. So I agree, just close your eyes and grab one. I do enjoy the CAO and I just tried one of the Perdomo that I got from a sampler and it was pretty good too. The bottom line is you are definitely going to smoke them all eventually so I say, put on a blindfold, spin around 3 times and just grab one and enjoy. Nice pick up.


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## bigmike7685 (Mar 19, 2008)

WOW real nice pick up all look like tasty sticks


----------



## Ongathula (Jul 21, 2010)

The Perdomo Lot 23's are excellent smokes.


----------



## jsmoothe (Jul 26, 2010)

where to start? I'm leaning toward the fuente


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Let us know how that Iguana smokes...Im curious about that house brand.


----------

